# 32 Smith & Wesson HE



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just got this S&W put together and working. It is the product of 3 junkers. The only thing I have not come up with is a set of S&W
grips. I think they were all owned by the mob, all 3 had tape for grips, ala the God Father. All in all its a slick little gun. Took hours
to stone parts to work slick. Always looking for junked out guns for parts.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd like to ask a question and know what your answer is. Growing up I never had a use for a pistol. I used shotguns for hunting and rifles for targets and plinking. So my base knowledge of pistols was nil till I went to the military and my service weapon was a 9mm Baretta. So that was my intro to pistols.

I have found that the handles on most if not all revolvers (under .45 cal) are too small and/or awkward for me. Am I missing something? I feel like the only way for me to be able to hold one comfortably I need to rotate the gun to where the hammer is too close to the web on my hand? Maybe I'm just used to how semi's rest in the web, but I just cannot get comfortable with one.

Any ideas?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There are many after market grips available. I'm sure there are ones to suit your hands. The size and type
of grip are not determined by calibre. The frame size is the determining factor.. I would tell you to go to a
big shop and look over the models.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have looked a few times. The larger frame guns seem to fit my hand better, I was just wondering if I was just so used to holding a semi-auto that I wasn't holding smaller revolvers correctly? I do have a 8¾" Raging Bull to deer hunt with, and I love the gun. But my dad has a smaller framed .357 and a really old .22 and I cannot hold them comfortably to save my life. Thanks!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Drm50 do you reload .32? I have some Brass that I picked up and no one I know reloads that round. Also how much do you know about Smith's I have a .38 that I can't find anything out? I picked it up on a good trade but I'm stumped. took it to a couple shows but no one could give a specific model


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes I load 32 & 32 mag. How many brass you got? And what do you want for them. I know a bit about
S&Ws, post some pics and I'll try to ID it for you.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> Drm50 do you reload .32? I have some Brass that I picked up and no one I know reloads that round. Also how much do you know about Smith's I have a .38 that I can't find anything out? I picked it up on a good trade but I'm stumped. took it to a couple shows but no one could give a specific model


How do you know if its a good trade if you dont know what you have? Is the front side rounded?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

.looks nice. im looking for an old detective 38 stub nose.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Dovans said:


> How do you know if its a good trade if you dont know what you have? Is the front side rounded?


I paid $250 for a 4 inch Smith .38 with original grips. That's a good deal any day of the week! 

Drm50 I have only a couple of boxes of shells. I'm up in Cleveland, are you close to me you can just come and pick them up there yours. If not I can always ship them to you and you can just pay me for the shipping. I won't use them so you can just have them. 

I can take a few pics of the Smith and post them in the next day or so


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> I paid $250 for a 4 inch Smith .38 with original grips. That's a good deal any day of the week!
> 
> I can take a few pics of the Smith and post them in the next day or so


Cannot argue with that statement. If you want to make 50 bucks on it let me know.. Heading to Strongsville tomorrow to see my dad.


----------

